# Titisee, Germany



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

If anyone is planning to visit Titisee soon be aware that the main dual carriageway from Freiburg (Route 31) is closed in both directions for re surfacing work 6 miles before the town. There is a long diversion in place up the R 500 Breitnau road and then down from the north. We experienced long delays due to left turns onto a busy road either end.
Routes approaching Titisee from the north, south or east are fine.

Just had a week in the Black forest, now making our way around Lake Constance. Weather has been great but just turned dull today. First time been able to get free wifi today.

Spotted MHF sticker on a Rapido at ACSI site in Freiburg, turned out to be "Jolly Jack" I think we have managed to bump into at least one other MHF member every trip across the channel for the last 7 years!



Trevor


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Good to meet you both Trevor! 

We are at Lake Konigssee now heading back north soon.

Some rain but brilliant sun yesterday.

Enjoy the rest of your trip 

Bob


----------

